# The afflictions of the godly



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 7, 2007)

(Thomas Watson, "The Ten Commandments")

How do the afflictions of the godly, differ from 
the afflictions of the wicked?

(1) The afflictions of the godly are but corrections;
but those on the wicked are punishments. The one 
come from a Father; the other from a Judge.

(2) The afflictions of the godly are fruits of covenant
mercy. Afflictions on the wicked are effects of God's 
wrath. Afflictions on the wicked are the pledge of 
hell; they are like the shackling of a malefactor, 
which presages his execution.

(3) The afflictions of the godly make them better; 
but afflictions on the wicked make them worse. The 
godly pray more; "Out of the depths I cry to you, 
O Lord." Psalm 130:1. The wicked blaspheme more. 
"Men were scorched with great heat--and blasphemed 
the name of God." Revelation 16:9. 

Affliction on the godly is like bruising spices--which 
makes them give off a most sweet and fragrant aroma. 
Affliction on the wicked is like pounding weeds with 
a pestle--which makes them give off a foul stench.

It is a sign the affliction is sanctified, when the heart 
is brought to a sweet submissive frame.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 8, 2007)

I sent this to my mother today and she loved it! (She's waiting to go in for a CT on Monday to see whether or not she's got cancer. ) Thank you so much, it was a great blessing to her!


----------

